# Coding Hepatobiliary scan with new 2012 codes



## imoore65 (Jan 11, 2012)

Report:

HIDA Scan

Following the uneventful intravenous infusion of 4.4 mCi Tc-99m Choletec, the liver is seen at 10 minutes, the gallbladder and common bile duct to the small bowel at 20 minutes. At 60 minutes, 1.7 mirograms of Kinevac was given and 30 cc of saline over 30 minutes. The ejection fraction is normal at 76% at 30 minutes.

Conclusion: normal HIDA scan and ejection fraction
Reason for visit: abdominal pain

How would you code the above report using the new 2012 procedure codes? Could you also give an explanation so I can show to our Doctors.

Thank you,

Ingrid Moore, CPC


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It sounds to me due to the Kinevac it would qualify as 78227.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree, 78227 - hepatobiliary scan with pharmacologic intervention. 
The Kinevac given during the procedure is your key.


----------



## imoore65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I had a feeling it would be the 78227 but I wasn't sure if the Kinevac was the "pharmacologic intervention".


----------

